
Anyone making decent money from a UWP app (not Windows phone) in windows store? - tony2016
Anyone making decent money after developing a UWP app from the desktop side (not Windows Phone) in Windows store?
Any success stories?
======
Boothroid
Crickets only thus far! I'm interested in this also - suspect there is still
plenty of money to be made in the less mainstream platforms. Android etc. seem
to be so swamped as to make it pointless to contemplate writing apps for them.

